# Wild cats cubs



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been blessed with unwanted visitors.
In my small garden, between the firewood for next winter a wild cat hast nested her cubs.

I am allergic to cats so i want to get rid of them as fast as possible.
Does anyone has an idea how to solve my problem?

thx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

giuly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been blessed with unwanted visitors.
> In my small garden, between the firewood for next winter a wild cat hast nested her cubs.
> ...


where I live there are several feral cats charities which would come & take them away, neuter/spay them & re-home them

isn't there anything like that where you are?


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

I actually don't know.
I've moved to spain one month ago.

How are they called in spanish?
All ask around with my neighbours.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

giuly said:


> I actually don't know.
> I've moved to spain one month ago.
> 
> How are they called in spanish?
> All ask around with my neighbours.


whereabouts are you?

google it in English - all the ones I know are English or German run - caring for wild animals isn't a very 'Spanish' concept


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure if she's a feral mother cat you won't get near her anyway to upset your allergies! If you can't find a refuge for her why not just leave her peacefully with her babies---feed her and she will probably move on when her babies are weaned. You won't get near her anyway.I know all the animal refuges are fairly full- but there may be people around who can take her if necessary and her kits.This is Spain-lots of feral cats etc.--if you have only been here a month you will discover! Please feed her and be kind to her whatever you do--- that won't upset your allergies!


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

i live near Alcaudete / Alcala la real. Between granada en cordoba.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

giuly said:


> i live near Alcaudete / Alcala la real. Between granada en cordoba.


quick, easy, safe and green way to gety them to move on, is spread pepper where they frequent. They'll soon move out and no harm done to the garden.


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

like salt & pepper or the vegtable?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

giuly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been blessed with unwanted visitors.
> In my small garden, between the firewood for next winter a wild cat hast nested her cubs.
> ...


Hi Guily,
Do you mean a wild cat (gato salvaje) or a stray cat (normal cat without a home - gato callejero) 'cos I expect wild cats are a protected species or something. I expect you mean a stray cat. If you haven't found any charity type organisation you'll probably have to ask a vet for advice (veterinario). You could leave out some food and water, but far away from the house so she won't associate it with you...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

giuly said:


> like salt & pepper or the vegtable?


not the veg.... pepper dust. It mucks up their sense of smell and they move on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> not the veg.... pepper dust. It mucks up their sense of smell and they move on


yes - & they don't like citrus - so bits of lemon will often do the trick too


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> quick, easy, safe and green way to gety them to move on, is spread pepper where they frequent. They'll soon move out and no harm done to the garden.


How would you feel about moving on with a squad of kittens in this heat with pepper over you?????
A feral cat is not going into a house to cause allergies-feed and they will move on when ready. She only needs food and water and to be left alone unless she can be rescued by someone. Surely that is the least that anyone can do??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

zilly said:


> *How would you feel about moving on with a squad of kittens in this heat with pepper over you?????*
> A feral cat is not going into a house to cause allergies-feed and they will move on when ready. She only needs food and water and to be left alone unless she can be rescued by someone. Surely that is the least that anyone can do??


A) I am not a cat

B) I am not squatting in someone 's (who is not comfortable with cats) garden

C) if it is a feral cat,providing it with food and water will do more harm than good as the cat would become dependant on it being provided rather than find it's own

D) The question was asked and I just provided one possible solution that would not harm the moggies.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I would hope that-out of common humanity- and in temperatures of 40degs anyone would provide a mother cat feeding and protecting her kittens with food and water--or that anyone would dream of not providing these for her.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

zilly said:


> I would hope that-out of common humanity- and in temperatures of 40degs anyone would provide a mother cat feeding and protecting her kittens with food and water--or that anyone would dream of not providing these for her.


Let me point out a few things to you. Feral cats can harbour all sorts of problems, including rabies and on a lesser, but more common instance, fleas, the urine and faeces contain all sorts of problems from bacteria to parasites, all which you would have to consider if you children or pets. A feline will attack anything that gets between her and her young, be it human adults, human children or household pets.

They are resilient creatures, which if encouraged will breed to the point where they become such a pest, that they will have to dealt with in ways that are NOT humane (e.g. traps, poison or shot).Prime example of this is the population explosion of urban foxes in the UK .

What is better, pepper or cyanide?

Finally, the OP asked how to move them on, not me, so don't critcise someone giving advice which does not harm the cat, nor it's kittens. Humane treatment starts with humans. If you had a venemous snake in your house, would you let it take up residence and feed it, give it water? or would you encourage it to leave by any means possible? More than likely you would want it out of the house..... and dead.


----------

